# Which Brooks saddle to get? B-17 or Flyer?



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Ok, I'm a Brooks believer. It started when I picked up a slightly used B-17 (black) that is now on my MTB. That one is now nicely broken in and comfortable.  For over a month that was on my old steel sport touring bike, where I enjoyed the ride, but moved it to the MTB prior to working bike patrol for a week at the county fair. It's not leaving the MTB. I recently picked up a like new B-66 (also black) that is on my old Schwinn Suburban. . Very comfortable compared to the cheap gel saddle that was on there. And it's staying put as well.

Now I'm looking for another Brooks saddle (in honey or British racing green) to go on my old sport tourer. This is a 'general purpose' bike, and a few of the roads I ride on are less than silky smooth. Right now, I can't decide whether to get another B-17, or a Champion Flyer.  Either way, I _will_ (eventually) get new cork (or leather) bar wrap to match.


----------



## kk4df (Aug 5, 2006)

I have Brooks B17s on two road bikes, but just put a Flyer on my touring bike. I cannot speak from experience yet, but believe I will really enjoy having the Flyer on this one. Weight was not as much of an issue as it was for my lightweight road bike, and this touring bike may see some rougher streets and unpaved roads.

I also am commuting on my touring bike, and cross seven sets of railroad tracks each way. I suspect the Flyer will give me just enough added suspension to be of benefit.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I have a flyer on my touring bike. I love it. It really soaks up more bumps than the B-17.


----------

